# New Cat



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok.. I was bad today. I adopted another cat. I wasn't planning on another one.. but I did it.

Now to rename him.. I do not think that Jort fits him. which was his name at the shelter. 

Yes I will post pics, but first got to go set up the litter boxes and new food and water.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

nah, not bad, you were in love!


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Braxen said:


> Nothing wrong with that



tell that to my other 3 cats and dog. not to mention my SO. :smile:


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

does your SO know about the new addition yet?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah he paid the adoption fees while i went through the piles of adoption contracts.

but he grumbled the whole time.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

cough cough pictures cough cough ahem PICTURES cough.

Sorry, must be my allergies.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

The cat lounging on my bed. Naming him will be fun.. any suggestions?


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

looks like he has a little head with a big body. LOL I'll look up kitty names and come up with a list I think fits him


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah he is a ... big cat. he will be fine after some exercise.. He just spent the last 3 months in a cage eating... Hills cat food <shudders>


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He's so gorgeous!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

AW! He looks like a Ben or Benny to me.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Abe
Agent Orange
Griffin
Albert
Amos
Arnold 
Moses
Clarence
Bubba
Elmer
Walter
Fred
Edgar
Gordon
Norbert

To me he looks like he could have an old man name


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

ok.. found out a new thing about him.. he chuckles...... and its spooky lol

Samson maybe?


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I was at my local Petco the other day and the shelter cats there are fed Natural Balance. I was impressed.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I like Samson!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I am currently watching the "new cat" dance going on in my room. And all the cats but the new one knows the steps.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

ok. BlackJack is now lounging next to me pretending the new cat doesn't exist , not pretending very hard.. but making the attempt, he just looks away and feins boredom when the cat looks his way. Sherbert is laying on my pillow without a care in the world, and Pepper is asleep on my clean laundry.....again... 

The new one is sitting 3 feet away, with a look of "what the heck are you doing?" on his face as I type. So far so good.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I'd say so far, VERY good!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

its been a very quiet relaxed into. But my cats are used to having feline guests in and out. At their ages they have seen just about everything. Basically they just sit still and watch the other cat sniff corners and occasionally meow to remind him they are in the room. then go back to pretending they are not interested.

The fun part will be seeing how the cat reacts to the dog.. My dog is easy going with cats though, even playing with the neighbors kitten when it squeezes through the fence, just not sure this cat has ever been around anything but the shelter dogs.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

so what attracted you to this particular kitty?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

hmmm.. truthfully I don't know. when I saw him all he was a ball of fur, sleeping. all the other cats were doing the adopt me poses. When he finally did look up there was no sign of anything but, resignation. He had been at the adoption events for over 3 months. But once I said I want interested in him, he immediately came to the front of the cage and stared at me. when I asked to hold him, I was told the cat would probably not allow it, but he was content in my arms and stretched his chin for a scratch. When I said i wanted him , they put him back in the cage, but I saw his head craning up and twisting so he could watch me fill out the paper work. And I have yet to hear a single meow form him, but he has a very odd chuckle, not a growl and not a purr.. sort of a gravelly, bubbly sound....

plus I like his buff color, but thats not why i adopted him I swear.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Kitties know when they are loved. He'll be a very loyal sort of kitty. I swear rescue kitties know they've been rescued.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

The most amusing part was watching all the caretakers start texting others at the humaine society that he had finally been adopted. They were more worked up about it then the cat was.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> ok. BlackJack is now lounging next to me pretending the new cat doesn't exist , not pretending very hard.. but making the attempt, he just looks away and feins boredom when the cat looks his way. Sherbert is laying on my pillow without a care in the world, and Pepper is asleep on my clean laundry.....again...
> 
> The new one is sitting 3 feet away, with a look of "what the heck are you doing?" on his face as I type. So far so good.


I love your descriptions of the way your cats are reacting to the newcomer!


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Oops! heehee
He's a handsome boy. I'm sure he'll slim down now he's not in a cage


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

BotanyBlack said:


> I have yet to hear a single meow form him, but he has a very odd chuckle, not a growl and not a purr.. sort of a gravelly, bubbly sound....
> 
> plus I like his buff color, but thats not why i adopted him I swear.


He looks like a "Chuck" or "Chuckie" to me...given your description of the sound he makes and his coloring.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> He looks like a "Chuck" or "Chuckie" to me...given your description of the sound he makes and his coloring.



you know my SO said the exact same thing....

well we took the kiddies out to a movie and just got back and all the cats are just lounged out, the new one even ran to me when I entered the room. wonder what the cats will think when they realize this one isn't just passing through?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I think you should name him Garfield or Rusty.. Lol He is cute.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

lol just brought in the dog... Now she is pretending not to see the new cat. which is stretched out on the bed only a few feet away. and the new cat is staring at her like "what the heck????" but staying relaxed.

As you guys can see, I can't always take months for intros... but this is going better then I could have hoped.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

lol Sorry about the multiple posts everyone.. but its so funny, he is on the floor hiding under the blanket that is draped off the side and occasionally popping out and over the side of the bed to smack my hand as I type...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

last night I felt a heavy furry weight against my leg as I was on the computer thinking it was Jack I reached down to pet and found this one instead.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww I love your rescue story! Yes, it is so true, the ones that are rescues know it and they love us more for it. I love the last pic under the computer, he is so cute looking up as if he is saying, "I wuv you, won't you wuv me too?".

Since he has a strange chuckle why not name him Chuckles?
Thanks for adopting him when no one else would. All cats deserve love!!!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Truthfully I can't figure out why he was there for so long.. he is a bit over weight but thats easy to fix with exercise. Their vet gave him a clean bill of health and mine will see him tuesday for another physical when I take my Sherbert in. 

He doesn't use claws when playing with me. and even when upset has not bit anyone. He has not started any fights, and has not fallen for Pepper trying to bait him into one. 

I have seen no litter issues yet. and he found and used the one scratching post the others cats hate. 

He is not a talker yet. but it may be the new place. he does have that strange spooky chuckle though, I think its a nervous thing. 

When i fed the other cats this morning, he even sampled the raw food. 

I just do not understand why no one snatched him up.

And of course, he was listed as a stray... there is no way this cat was not someones pet at one time.

oh yeah.. we decided on Archie as his new name.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

go ahead and make multiple posts to this thread because I love reading them and laughing with you. 

Lucky for you that Archie wasn't picked up by someone else, he seems to be a great addition to your family.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

He is definately a people cat... the other cats have left him a corner of the room they are avoiding as a comfy spot when he get overwelmed. but when a person walks in he flies over to the bed, leaps up and wants to snuggle. 

My only hold out is Pepper, who growls at him from across the room. She has aways been the last one to warm up to any feline guests we have had. but there have not been any fur pulling yet, just a bit of name calling.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I love it. This is a great story! Keep us posted. And I love the last picture


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Archie on his "bed". Don't know about you guys but the pillows Wal-mart sells for $2.50 make great cat beds.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok... I have to admit. I am impressed that the shelter we got Archie from just called to do a check up on him.. at 7 pm... 

They wanted to know was he eating, any behavior issues, was he adjusting to a houseful of other cats, Did he like the dog.. was he being kept indoors... Are we sure he was a good match for the household. ect. 

Up til now I had NEVER had a city shelter call me up for a follow up.


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

What a cutie!!


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

I think either "Lucky" or "Bruno"


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Archie is adorable! I can't believe how quickly he has fit into your household, especially when he's contending with all the other animals. What a cutie.

I really like the fact that the shelter called you to follow-up, especially if they don't do home visits before letting you adopt. It's so awesome how happy they were to see he was adopted. You made a lot of people's day, not just Archie's!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

A quick update. The cat is settling in really well and has taken to the kids, sleeping in their rooms at night. He mainly stays in the upstairs areas since the other cats do not go up there much. But found him last night in the downstairs bathroom staking out a window ledge. He does come down stairs to sit in the living room when the kids are playing computer games. 

He is a pretty social cat and enjoys just being in a room with people. I have not seen any of the others hiss or growl in the last week either. 

I think its going pretty well for so short a time. 

I am considering changing his name to Murloc though.. We have not heard a single meow from him as yet, just that really spooky chuckling giggly sound that he has. which I assume is the reason no one else snatched him up before. I find it endearing though LOL. Even though it can be a bit unsettling to walk into a dark room at 2 am and have him "chat" at you.. you want to locate a flashlight to make sure whats in there with you. I guess its just his way of talking.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Another update.. Today as I was checking the front door, I heard this little "pprrrt' and a giggle a little less maniacal then the Joker and turned to find Archie sitting on the step next to me rubbing his head on the railing. Then tonight i heard the same "prrrrt" when i was checking laundry and found him sitting in the window of the downstairs bathroom... so i guess he decided he was tired of hiding upstairs for today. I think eventually he will mingle in with the other cats full, hopefully before the kids head back to school before summer's end. 

As yet i have still not heard a decent meow.. guess i am stuck with a "giggle" I personally find endearing even though it seems to spook the heck out of everyone else.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

He is gorgous....I love the colour...but it could be a biase thingy with me since one of my cats are the same...lol.


----------

